# More Insentive to go to Humber



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

THIS IS SO FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE!!!

For 4 weeks, I was calling George Brown up to as how and when I can apply for chef training as a returning student and I never recieved a response. I emailed them and they responded in 3 days and I quote "Returning student packages are being sent out in July. You can then register and pay your fees."

I emailed and called them up again today for a status on this so called package. Now they say I have to apply through OCAS and the chef training course was filled up 2 months ago but last I checked (which was less then 2 months ago) the status of the chef training course was _Waiting List_...WTF!!!

I'm so tempted to just switch to Humber College...I've gone through a lot of BS with GBC last year just to get in and now they're doing it again x3. I can't go back in September for chef training, earliest I can return is January and I'll still have to pay full tuitions even though I won't be needing most of the classes like nutrition, business comm, basic computers, general education, etc.

Going to GBC was a big mistake for many reasons both personal and professional.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Go to Humber. Please. I probably wouldn't hire a student from GBC.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Done, I've just filed in an application for Humber Chef training coarse in September through OCAS.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Great!

In the meantime, try to get some summer hours in a restaurant on the savoury side. Things are really picking up everywhere. Try on the Mount-Pleasant strip; I've noticed increased activity there.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on that...I don't live too far from Mount Pleasant either which will make traveling pretty easy for me.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

If your resume reads GBC, then I hire you for the dish pit! Humber is by far the better choice and will look better on your resume to boot. I have yet to see ONE god Chef come out of GBC.
Hogan


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

Why such a backalsh on GBC...curious to find out, especially knowing at least one GBC grad on this board!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

GBC has given me a lot of crap even before getting into school...
there was 1 instance where I wanted to pay 1/2 my tuitions in 1st semester then the other 1/2 in second...for some reason, they charged me full tuitions to my credit cards and then some (nearly $3000...WTF WAS THAT?)
I also went through a big fiascle with their financial dept. about getting OSAP. 3 weeks of their crap there and I just gave up and paid with what I had.

Basically, their programs are decent with good facilities, but their administration dept. are full of money bagging morons.

P.S. who else do you know here is a GBC grad?


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree, GBC is a money hungry institution, whom cares not for the proper education of their students. A Chef is an individual whos craft is as individual as himself, thats not something GBC can teach when their course is designed for the masses not the individual.


----------

